# place to order prints online?



## shawnxstl (Nov 17, 2008)

I need to make quite a few prints and im wondering if you guys know of any site that handles this kind of stuff. Looking for a variety of sizes for a good price/quality ratio.

thanks!


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 18, 2008)

www.michiganphoto.com

(no you dont have to be a mich resident or anything)

AMAZING quality and good prices! Tons of sizes and print types.


----------



## natewatters (Nov 18, 2008)

I use meridian professional imaging; www.meridianpro.com.  I don't know that I've ever had better prints and the prices are really good


----------



## bikefreax (Nov 18, 2008)

Nothing but www.mpix.com       Simply the best.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 18, 2008)

I like mpix.com (says the MO and KS guys, where Mpix is located).


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 18, 2008)

I've started using whcc (White House Custom Color) they're great, and their customer service is exceptional. Also, if you're curious about their print quality etc. When you sign up you are required to take their 5 free 8x10's just to see the print quality, and also to let you soft calibrate your monitor if needed.


----------



## jakedoza (Dec 1, 2008)

Ive been using nations photo lab.. the prints always come back great and ship the same day you order them.

edit: ... And from the looks of those other sites nations is cheaper on the prints.. but I'm not sure on the shipping. They all use a ROES system..


----------



## diannebunch (Dec 2, 2008)

I do some work for www.fullcolor.com  and you may want to give them a try.  Use code 50off when you sign up and they will take 50% off your first order.  They have been in business for 30 years and have excellent products and competitive pricing.  Good luck on your search!


----------



## Jon_Are (Dec 2, 2008)

Mpix.com, hands-down. Totally fast, totally professional.

http://mpix.com

Jon


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't offer comparative assessments with other pro photo houses as Mpix has satisfied everything I've needed to do but this...



> Totally fast



I submitted two orders at 11:45pm on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving and the prints and books (Mpix Press stuff) were at the door Friday morning with their standard shipping method. The other stuff I ordered on Thanksgiving came monday. None of these were trivial orders.


----------



## fotofects (Dec 2, 2008)

I used to use MPix but was having quality issues.  I have switched to H&H.  They are a little slower and a little more but the quality is exceptional and many more choices.  Plus the ordering is alot easier with their software.  Also their books are much nicer than MPix.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 2, 2008)

Right, so MPIX gets the nod, but I find myself in a situation.  (Sorry, don't mean t hijack).  I have 25 free 4x6 prints available to me at Adorama.  I want to use Lustre paper, but am confused where to import their color profile for said paper.  If I get the image edited they way I want with color space sRGB, what else do I need to consider?  I have yet to print any of my images and I have a thought rhis a good gag gift for Xmas gifts, but I'd prefer to get the first batch out proper.  Them I'll go with enlargements.


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 3, 2008)

I personally use WHCC (White House Custom Color) their CS is top notch, their prices are pretty comparable to MPIX, and they have a ton of options. They also have the advantage of not having the pricing list as available to customers who can then look and see exactly how much you paid for your prints.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Dec 10, 2008)

NateWagner said:


> I personally use WHCC (White House Custom Color) their CS is top notch, their prices are pretty comparable to MPIX, and they have a ton of options. They also have the advantage of not having the pricing list as available to customers who can then look and see exactly how much you paid for your prints.


Me too, I have used them a couple of times and am going to be using them now for all my printing until I get my Canon ipf6100.


----------



## visualpoetry (Dec 12, 2008)

I use WHCC now (White House Custom Color) and love that they offer press printed products, too!


----------



## McKaso (Dec 12, 2008)

Two of the highest rated labs are http://www.mpix.com/ and http://www.adorama.com/.  Both offer excellent prints and very fast delivery.  Personally I use Adorama for price, ease of upload, paper choice, size choices and delivery speed and delivery cost.  All of my prints from Adorama have been excellent.  I use a calibrated monitor and my prints have never been corrected by Adorama and they arrive exactly as seen on my monitor.  I don't think you could go wrong with either one.


----------



## Cinka (Dec 13, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has ever used the local drug store (CVS etc.) for prints? The prices are ridiculously low: 

4x6 $0.19
5x7 $1.49
8x10 $3.99

Obviously, you don't have a lot of size options, but if you're only doing those sizes, I wonder if it's worth it? Anyone have any experience with drug store photo printing?


----------



## rub (Dec 13, 2008)

Cinka, the price you have there on 4x6's is good, but it is still much higher than many of the professional online printers.  

I also now use WHCC - and like everyone else has said, the customer service is great.  I recently ordered an 8x8 album, and when it arrived, it was damaged.  I phoned from the post office, and they set me up with a replacement book no questions asked.


----------



## Cinka (Dec 13, 2008)

rub said:


> Cinka, the price you have there on 4x6's is good, but it is still much higher than many of the professional online printers.
> 
> I also now use WHCC - and like everyone else has said, the customer service is great.  I recently ordered an 8x8 album, and when it arrived, it was damaged.  I phoned from the post office, and they set me up with a replacement book no questions asked.



WHCC has 4x6's listed at .70 and 1.00 - this is going to sound stupid, but that's just one picture, right? Or is that a sheet? 

I'm wondering if using the corner drug store is passable. Obviously, if I was doing a wedding, I'd go with a higher quality printer, but for basic prints like wallets and so forth.


----------



## rub (Dec 13, 2008)

Sry - I don't think I was clear.  The 4x6 price you have is great, but the 5x7 and 8x10 is cheaper at WHCC.  The best way is to see if the quality is good is to try them out.  Each place is different.  If I need something fast, I will use my local drug store printer, but they do have great quality.  I have compared them to others, and I know what to expect from their machines, staff, and the 20 min print time is a bonus as well.


----------



## Cinka (Dec 13, 2008)

rub said:


> Sry - I don't think I was clear.  The 4x6 price you have is great, but the 5x7 and 8x10 is cheaper at WHCC.  The best way is to see if the quality is good is to try them out.  Each place is different.  If I need something fast, I will use my local drug store printer, but they do have great quality.  I have compared them to others, and I know what to expect from their machines, staff, and the 20 min print time is a bonus as well.



Ah. Got it. Good to know. It seems like will be times I'll use the local drug store and others, online places. WHCC looks good. A lot of people seem to like them.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 14, 2008)

Cinka said:


> Wondering if anyone has ever used the local drug store (CVS etc.) for prints? The prices are ridiculously low:
> 
> 4x6 $0.19
> 5x7 $1.49
> 8x10 $3.99



Mpix prices:  4x6 $0.29 ($0.19 if you don't need corrections), 5x7 $0.99, 8x10 $1.99, 8x12 $2.99


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 14, 2008)

Cinka said:


> I'm wondering if using the corner drug store is passable. Obviously, if I was doing a wedding, I'd go with a higher quality printer, but for basic prints like wallets and so forth.



The machines, paper, and chems are all pretty much the same.  I mean Kodak and Fuji don't offer a crappy grade of paper; all of their stuff is top of the line no matter who they are selling it to.  Photo labs usually have more options, but it's the training of the equipment operators that's the real difference.


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 14, 2008)

Shipping's the real kick in the rear if you're ordering small runs from Mpix. That's their only downside. Larger runs, it can be very nice.


----------



## Cinka (Dec 14, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> The machines, paper, and chems are all pretty much the same.  I mean Kodak and Fuji don't offer a crappy grade of paper; all of their stuff is top of the line no matter who they are selling it to.  Photo labs usually have more options, but it's the training of the equipment operators that's the real difference.



That's true. Skill does come in handy and I get the feeling the chick behind the counter at CVS, probably doesn't care about quality. Then again, with their fast turn around, I'm sure if they got it wrong, they'd be able to correct it rather quickly - and for quicky jobs, you can beat the turnaround.


----------



## reg (Dec 14, 2008)

That and if the machine isn't kept well maintenanced, the prints will be crappy.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Jan 5, 2009)

Cinka said:


> Ah. Got it. Good to know. It seems like will be times I'll use the local drug store and others, online places. WHCC looks good. A lot of people seem to like them.


Inks and paper aren't exactly the same... the difference is going to come down to archival quality. If you are working with portraits and your clients are paying you for an investment that they would like to pass down to their children and hopefully grandchildren then the quality will matter. Using archival paper, archival inks and having a very qualified group running your project is a must. Whether I'm charging a model for their headshot, a family portrait or a corporate client I treat them all with the exact same level of customer service and give them all the same quality. If a client complains about how their photos faded in a couple of years and they want new ones done I don't want to try and think back... "was that one of the sets I had done at Walgreens?"

When it comes to quality of service your clients will know the difference in your attitude if you treat them differently from your higher paying clients.


----------



## Cinka (Jan 5, 2009)

93rdcurrent said:


> Inks and paper aren't exactly the same... the difference is going to come down to archival quality. If you are working with portraits and your clients are paying you for an investment that they would like to pass down to their children and hopefully grandchildren then the quality will matter. Using archival paper, archival inks and having a very qualified group running your project is a must. Whether I'm charging a model for their headshot, a family portrait or a corporate client I treat them all with the exact same level of customer service and give them all the same quality. If a client complains about how their photos faded in a couple of years and they want new ones done I don't want to try and think back... "was that one of the sets I had done at Walgreens?"
> 
> When it comes to quality of service your clients will know the difference in your attitude if you treat them differently from your higher paying clients.




Right. Except, if CVS uses Kodak paper, isn't there a standard of quality there? 

Also, I don't think printed photos have the same gravity they once did. Clients usually get digital copies as well, so if they lose a print, they can recreate it. I guess it depends on the client, if they want that extra archival quality or not...which most don't.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Jan 5, 2009)

Cinka said:


> Right. Except, if CVS uses Kodak paper, isn't there a standard of quality there?
> 
> Also, I don't think printed photos have the same gravity they once did. Clients usually get digital copies as well, so if they lose a print, they can recreate it. I guess it depends on the client, if they want that extra archival quality or not...which most don't.


None of my portrait clients get high quality digital images. The only exception is my corporate clients but they pay more. There is a difference between papers. There may be standards but archival is archival. WHCC, among other printing houses, will only use archival paper. I will say it again... there is a difference. If you care about your clients you will treat them all equally. If anyone caught you going to CVS to pick up their prints they won't feel impressed that's for sure. I would actually ask for a refund if it was me and my famillies portraits. Maybe I'm a bit of a snob but hey I'm also saving up for a Canon 6100 for my business, too.


----------



## Cinka (Jan 5, 2009)

93rdcurrent said:


> None of my portrait clients get high quality digital images. The only exception is my corporate clients but they pay more. There is a difference between papers. There may be standards but archival is archival. WHCC, among other printing houses, will only use archival paper. I will say it again... there is a difference. If you care about your clients you will treat them all equally. If anyone caught you going to CVS to pick up their prints they won't feel impressed that's for sure. I would actually ask for a refund if it was me and my famillies portraits. Maybe I'm a bit of a snob but hey I'm also saving up for a Canon 6100 for my business, too.



First of all, take it easy. Playing Devil's Advocate doesn't mean I print at CVS. The only reason I mention it is because a client asked. She's a struggling student and wanted to know the difference...and then I thought, hey I'd like to know too. 

And duh, yeah there's a difference in paper, I think we all know that. I don't know, maybe not _everyone_ knows that. And please don't insinuate that I treat my lower paying clients any differently than my higher paying clients. That's just inconsiderate. I treat every client with respect, excellent customer service, and I always go above and beyond. 

I guess you have every right to be a snob, but what if a client specifically asks for CVS prints? I could happen. I suppose I would try to convince them otherwise, but if that didn't work? CVS it is.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Jan 5, 2009)

Cinka said:


> First of all, take it easy. Playing Devil's Advocate doesn't mean I print at CVS. The only reason I mention it is because a client asked. She's a struggling student and wanted to know the difference...and then I thought, hey I'd like to know too.


Sorry if you thought I was being abrupt or short. I actually had someone recommend that I take my prints to Walmart (I would never shop there let alone have my photos printed there socio-political reasons) for a business that was buying framed artwork to hang on their walls. I believe that if you value your work, whether it's portraiture or fine art, you will give it the best treatment available to you. It comes out in the end of how you value yourself as well. I treat my work as well as I expect my clients to treat it. I take special care to make sure they see how I treat it. If a client asked me if I could save money for them by printing them at a discount pharmacy, Costco, etc. I would let them know that the quality of my work is too important to be treated that way. Why would I charge between $75-250 for a sitting fee and then save money getting cheap prints. The quality of your work is only as good as the weakest link in the chain.



Cinka said:


> And duh, yeah there's a difference in paper, I think we all know that. I don't know, maybe not _everyone_ knows that. And please don't insinuate that I treat my lower paying clients any differently than my higher paying clients. That's just inconsiderate. I treat every client with respect, excellent customer service, and I always go above and beyond.


I wasn't insinuating anything. I was just stating how I would feel if I saw my photographer picking up my portraits from such a place. I never said that you had or would have treated your photography as mentioned. I expect to pay well for services and to get treated as if I do. I want quality and that is why I do. You were asking for advice and I'm stating how I would feel if it were me. I don't make exceptions for clients in this regard. My time and work is worth more than that. It will also send them a message about the value of my work.

I have worked in several industries that were very competitive. I have never been the cheapest guy in town... but I have always been very successful. It has been due to the value and professionalism that my clients perceive from me. How valuable are the images that you take? I'm not being fecicious but it's a question that should be asked. My comments aren't meant to be rude but to share what most clients will perceive if there was a question about where their photos came from. I am trying to give you the advice you were asking about... I want you to succeed in your business and this is the best advice I can give. :hug::



Cinka said:


> I guess you have every right to be a snob, but what if a client specifically asks for CVS prints? I could happen. I suppose I would try to convince them otherwise, but if that didn't work? CVS it is.


 
As stated above, if my client requested CVS prints I would recommend they go to Walmart to get there portraits done. I wouldn't allow a client to decide the level of professionalism that my business potrayed. My mission statement in this regards is to give my clients the best and most professional service I can offer. CVS prints is in stark contrast to that statement. They wouldn't get me as a photographer. I know that when you are starting out it is hard to turn down business. If you do and you stick to your guns you will be rewarded. Your clients will respect your unwillingness to de-value your work. It will lead to a better quality client list which is the continued key to your success. You should trust me on this it is the same for just about any industry.

I am going to make a suggestion for some reading material. This book has been a great one for me and my business and I recommend it for anyone who is starting or considering to start a photography business, _Photographer's Market: Guide to Building your Photography Business _by Vik Orenstein.


----------



## federerphotography (Jan 13, 2009)

Cinka said:


> WHCC has 4x6's listed at .70 and 1.00 - this is going to sound stupid, but that's just one picture, right? Or is that a sheet?
> 
> I'm wondering if using the corner drug store is passable. Obviously, if I was doing a wedding, I'd go with a higher quality printer, but for basic prints like wallets and so forth.


 
WHCC also does wallets directly, fyi.  They also have a print fullfillment for cheaper, but then you have to pay shipping (Which is normally free)

Oh, another vote for WHCC.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 16, 2009)

One site you may want to check out is blurb, they don't print photos, but you can upload yours and they will turn them into a nice coffee table book. There are a variety of book sizes and hard/softcover options as well. You should check it out. It's free to get the software and cheap to print the book. Plus others can buy your books and you make money.

Make your own book with Blurb


----------



## TheShooter (Jan 16, 2009)

WHCC does a great job.   COSTCO I use a lot too!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me about Shutterfly? I know a couple of people who get all their prints and products through them but I haven't actually seen any prints from them myself so I was wondering if someone could tell me anything about their quality? I like the feature where they allow you to send the prints to whomever you want rather than just yourself...but wanted some more information before I order anything from them.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Jan 16, 2009)

prairiewindlady said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me about Shutterfly? I know a couple of people who get all their prints and products through them but I haven't actually seen any prints from them myself so I was wondering if someone could tell me anything about their quality? I like the feature where they allow you to send the prints to whomever you want rather than just yourself...but wanted some more information before I order anything from them.


 
I haven't seen there stuff but I know that you can set up a drop shipment to your client through WHCC. Just another option from the folks where I trust their quality and workmanship.


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have had a lot of luck with iprintfromhome.com as well.  They use Kodak papers and inks including metalic papers and inks which I really like although they are a little more expensive.  The only thing I dont like is shipping.  I dont generally order a ton of prints at a time so it ends up costing me a little more but the print quality is well worth it for me.


----------



## Enem178 (Jan 28, 2009)

WHCC seems to be a good company but does anyone know if they offer a "matte" paper option for photographic prints?


----------



## federerphotography (Jan 28, 2009)

Lustre = matte


----------



## Enem178 (Jan 28, 2009)

Got it. THX


----------



## Sirene (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys !!


----------

